# How come girls never learn to shoot properly?



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't mean this to be a flame thread. Just a simple question.

Why do girls shoot the ball so low? I see them teaching that style to girls when they are too weak to shoot any other way, but it's such a horrible shot in the long run. 

_For anyone who doesn't know, girls tend to push the ball from their chest as opposed to guys who shoot from their chin. This makes it harder for girls to shoot over other players_

Any girls on this board want to bump the trend and teach their sisters to shoot normally?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Probably all those male coaches in AAU basketball that are mis-teaching the girls? What do you think?

Have you ever seen Katie Smith shoot the ball? She kind of shoots it from even at her right ear...far north of her chest.

The player that first came to mind in your description of women shooting is SUE BIRD. She definitely shoots low, and is only 5'9" to boot, so you would think she would get blocked more readliy, wouldn't you? But, she is the darling of the women's game, so I am not surprised that you think all the women shoot like Birdy.

Lauren Jackson releases the ball high and Michelle Snow does, as well.

The textbook jumper in the women's game is still Sheryl Swoopes, and her release is over her head.

Could you give a list of more players that have this chronic issue?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

How come girls never learn to dunk?


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Probably all those male coaches in AAU basketball that are mis-teaching the girls? What do you think?
> 
> Have you ever seen Katie Smith shoot the ball? She kind of shoots it from even at her right ear...far north of her chest.
> 
> ...


I watch girls highschool basketball more than I watch the WNBA so it would be hard to give pro-examples. However in highschool I rarely see a girl who doesn't shoot like Sue Bird.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You can't "learn" to not have a center of gravity below your waist as opposed to at your chest and shoulders. If God had given men the bodies necessary to birth babies, then men and women would generally be in the same boat in that regard. There are women with the hops to dunk, but a lot of them do not want the wear and tear on their knees and shins to do it; I have read where that is what keeps Lauren Jackson from adding the dunk to her game in the pros.

As far as high school aged girls shooting like Sue Bird, I really don't think that is a bad thing...especially if they can put the ball in the hole and gain national recognition from their team being a consistent winner and champion as she did at Christ the King in New York. Poor shooting techinque or not, Sue Bird has been a winner at every level of competition available to her, heretofore. She won in high school, won national championships at UConn, has an Olympic Gold Medal, and one WNBA Championship. Not a bad resume with such a crappy techinique for shooting, hunh?

You posted your question in the WNBA section of this board...we unfortunately do not get the segregation of the various levels of play for women the way the men's game does, so you posted your questions in the correct place. I am a fan of the women's game from age 8 to 80, but we are in the midst of the WNBA season, so that is where my mind went to answer your question.

I think it is up to the coaches at the next levels, college specifically, to correct any deficiencies a shooter might have if they have the talent to move on to the pro level. Having said that, it is many times too late to make those corrections by that time, so, as you say, it is not an effective way to teach girls how to shoot in the first place.

I will say this, my brother is the one that taught me to keep the ball up when shooting, back when I was seven years old. I was never taught to play the game "like a girl"...I competed with my brothers and their friends in many a baseball and softball game, well into my college years. I am not sure of the impetus of your question, but one solution might be for more men to take an interest in the women's game and teach the girls the "proper" techniques for shooting that you choose to criticize in this thread.

For me, basketball is basketball...I don't care who is playing it. I appreciate the civil discussion of this issue; thanks for reading and writing...and GET TO A WNBA GAME sometime...you might even see a dunk!


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I'm definately going to watch Sue Bird next time she's on TV since you mentioned her .

As far as dunking goes, it takes more than having a high vertical leap, it's a skill. A player needs to time their approach to the basket so that they can jump off their strong leg and get the correct lift. All this while dealing with multiple defenders... it's hard.

Compare Chris Paul and Raymond Felton if you need a case study on this.

I doubt Lauren Jackson spends hours practicing her dunks and that's why she looks so flat footed. When she puts time into honing her skills she'll be exciting.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Breasts get in the way :raised_ey


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm definately going to watch Sue Bird next time she's on TV since you mentioned her .
> 
> I doubt Lauren Jackson spends hours practicing her dunks and that's why she looks so flat footed. When she puts time into honing her skills she'll be exciting.


Something tells me you already are well aware of who Sue Bird is and have watched her play just because that is the only female player men tend to watch play at first...just to watch her, not her game.

Regarding Lauren, I think she would rather be consistent from beyond the three-point arc any day than dunk once in her already extraordiary career. You act as if you have no idea that LJ is the current standard of excellence for women playing basketball. She plays inside and can beat you outside..."honing her skills", indeed. She once blocked the shot of a co-6'5" player who was laying in a shot at the rim, but blocked it into the backboard...so the hops are there, just no need for the dunk in her game. I think her next revelation will be a stellar jump hook or baby hook.

I sat next to a gentleman visiting Houston from Lake Charles, LA, who brought his young family to a Comets game against the Storm last year. He was not aware of Lauren or her MVP abilities. At one point in the game she made a sick shot over a couple of defenders and all he could do was look at me and shake his head...he was impressed, to say the least. She has been a one-woman wrecking crew on the boards so far this season, and it is only one-quarter over.

And just think, when you stop and watch Sue, you get to watch Lauren, too...a two-fer!

Just do it!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> You can't "learn" to not have a center of gravity below your waist as opposed to at your chest and shoulders. If God had given men the bodies necessary to birth babies, then men and women would generally be in the same boat in that regard. There are women with the hops to dunk, but a lot of them do not want the wear and tear on their knees and shins to do it; I have read where that is what keeps Lauren Jackson from adding the dunk to her game in the pros.
> 
> As far as high school aged girls shooting like Sue Bird, I really don't think that is a bad thing...especially if they can put the ball in the hole and gain national recognition from their team being a consistent winner and champion as she did at Christ the King in New York. Poor shooting techinque or not, Sue Bird has been a winner at every level of competition available to her, heretofore. She won in high school, won national championships at UConn, has an Olympic Gold Medal, and one WNBA Championship. Not a bad resume with such a crappy techinique for shooting, hunh?
> 
> ...


I thought dunking was actually not allowed in the WNBA game and THAT is why they never try to do it. Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't know man but my wife just kick my butt today. :sigh:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

knicksfan...who on earth started that rumor?

I have never heard such a thing...I haven't read the rule book lately, but I don't thing the issue of shooting above the rim is addressed at all.

Where do people come up with stuff like this? I count it as just another myth that surrounds the women's game and the WNBA...so people can justify not coming out and seeing a game. There are times when the games are stinky...just saw one this week-end, but then there are some beautiful of examples of team basketball in the midst of the mess.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Men used to shoot free throws by tossing the ball underhanded. If the ball goes in at a high enough percentage, why does it matter? No one made fun of Mike Johnson's running form after he won the 200 and 400 in the olympics... Why should I make fun of a girl who makes more 3's then I ever could?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

kamego said:


> Men used to shoot free throws by tossing the ball underhanded. If the ball goes in at a high enough percentage, why does it matter? No one made fun of Mike Johnson's running form after he won the 200 and 400 in the olympics... Why should I make fun of a girl who makes more 3's then I ever could?



Appreciate the post and especially the props to George Mikan...


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Appreciate the post and especially the props to George Mikan...


George was a great player, sad to see him go.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mikan was the man. No one in his era seemed correctly though


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

B.S. I dont care if you are a male or female if you are 6'5 dunk the damn ball say what you want but that is why WNBA fan base will NEVER be anywhere near the NBA


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Who ever said that the women's league would ever rival the NBA? I don't think there will ever be the following for women't basketball that there is for mens, unless it is at the Olympic Games.

Do you feel the same way about women's softball versus MLB? That is just ludicrious to think. And women dunking the basketball will not make the difference to bring the WNBA anywhere near the NBA's popularity.


----------



## imadruid (Apr 27, 2005)

Two different games....I agree there will never be any concern that Womens basketball will compete with the NBA....Actually , I can not think of any women leagues that can really compete with the male leagues.....The only exception I can think of is Womens tennis which I actually think is more popular than mens tennis ; aside from the fact it is a more entertaining game(more actual rallys and not ace after ace) the fact that the female players are stunning draws in male spectators....Lets face it - Sex sells :biggrin:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Who ever said that the women's league would ever rival the NBA? I don't think there will ever be the following for women't basketball that there is for mens, unless it is at the Olympic Games.
> 
> Do you feel the same way about women's softball versus MLB? That is just ludicrious to think. And women dunking the basketball will not make the difference to bring the WNBA anywhere near the NBA's popularity.



It is also ludicrious for you to think that if more women did dunk during the games that it would not increase popularity. Be real with yourself.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey, Chalie...

Why don't you pony up the money and go to a game and see what the hubbub is about? The women's game is fundamental basketball, the way it was originally intended to be played.

Now I loved the dunk T-mac got on Bradley during the playoffs as much as anybody else, but that is not why I watch the Rox play basketball. I would much rather see excellent passing and sharply played defense than dunk after dunk after dunk.

I put my money where my mouth is and that is as real as I wanna be.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't watch any basketball just to see people dunk. It doesn't add anything to the game for me. Basketball fans will watch any basketball game no matter if your seeing a run and gun or an all defensive game.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tru dat, kamego!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Athleticisim sells. Like it or not. Its not just about the dunking (even though like I said if more women did the league would be more poplular like it or not) just the overall dip in athleticism hurts the fans they could have. I'm pretty sure if I did go to a game I would have NO PROBLEM getting a close seat. Why? becasue not enough people go to the games. I admit I have never been, but I have watched on TV. Not exactly the most exciting thing, but certainly not the most boring either its a nice change of pace to watch I guess. Keep your opinion and i'll keep mine, but the overall athleticism in the NBA is what excites today along with the style of play. You can argue that Detriot and SA play fundamental ball, and play the right way but it is still very exciting to me. You guys can keep your minority opinion and I will keep my opinion but the numbers don't lie buddy. So they will continue to play ball during the summer while having other jobs in the offseason to support themselves and their family.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

This topic is dumb


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I still don't see the point of your post...your mind is already made up and you have no desire to even consider a differing perspective. I agree that you like what you like and I like what I like...that is one of the joys of this life.

But, let me say that when I was a little girl, there was no such opportunity for women to play basketball beyond the college level as the WNBA offers today. If there had been such a possibility for me to know that I could actually get paid to play this sport I so rabidly support (with my money and time), who knows what direction my life would have taken.

I would just like for you to accept the women's game for what it is...not what it is not and never will be. If you are not willing to do that, then fine...enjoy your over-paid, spoiled-brat, can't-compete-in-international-play-'cause-we-no-longer-shoot-the-ball brand of uber-athletic basketball.

In the meantime, check out Deanna Nolan of the Detroit Shock and then get back to me.


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> Athleticisim sells. Like it or not. Its not just about the dunking (even though like I said if more women did the league would be more poplular like it or not) just the overall dip in athleticism hurts the fans they could have. I'm pretty sure if I did go to a game I would have NO PROBLEM getting a close seat. Why? becasue not enough people go to the games. I admit I have never been, but I have watched on TV. Not exactly the most exciting thing, but certainly not the most boring either its a nice change of pace to watch I guess. Keep your opinion and i'll keep mine, but the overall athleticism in the NBA is what excites today along with the style of play. You can argue that Detriot and SA play fundamental ball, and play the right way but it is still very exciting to me. You guys can keep your minority opinion and I will keep my opinion but the numbers don't lie buddy. So they will continue to play ball during the summer while having other jobs in the offseason to support themselves and their family.


Athleticism isn't what sells, it's about team loyalty. Until the WNBA teams build a fan base by winning, they won't have sell outs. In Detroit I know for a fact we have a large amount of people going to every game because once we won in 2003, fans started flocking to it. The WNBA is in a similar spot to the AFL, but if the cities embrace the teams, the tickets will sell. Calling our ideas, a minority, doesn't add anything to this thread, other then trying to bait us into a flame war. I bet those WNBA players make enough to live without working any other jobs, matter affect I know they do because every one in the WNBA plays basketball year round. Just like the NBA players do.


----------



## MCCpride (Jun 14, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> This topic is dumb


Simple post but it works


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

MCCpride said:


> Simple post but it works


I think this is an interesting topic and has basically been discussed in a civil fashion. Some people will never go to a women's game, whether the dunk or play in the nude...well, that might get a few "oinkers", but I don't think that is going to be the best for the women't league in the long run.

I must reinterate my initial answer to the question: The girl's earliest coaches are the ones who teach them the fundatmentals. For me, it was my older brother, for others it is their dad or some AAU coach...a lot of times a man. 

Just look in the mirror if you are a male that has a problem with how women shoot the basketball...or maybe go to a WNBA game and see for yourself how incorrect your initial question is.

I will be yelling for my team this week-end and catching a bunch of games on NBA-TV... 

:jump: :basket:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't get the chance to goto many WNBA games but I do catch probally 5 DePaul Girls games a year since they play on campus. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

kamego said:


> I don't get the chance to goto many WNBA games but I do catch probally 5 DePaul Girls games a year since they play on campus. It's a lot of fun.


DePaul is a great team to watch...I was sorry that Jeni Dant didn't make the Comets this year...she looked a little light, but was smart in what she did with the ball. I was even able to get her autograph after some scrimmages with the San Antonio team.

DePaul also battles it out with my UofH Cougars...Chandi Jones and Sancho Lyttle representing in the WNBA.

Cool...


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

How this became a topic about the WNBA is beyond me. Let me just reiterate to the girls out there, ditch the terrible push shot.

-Amp

P.S. CharlieBoy6432 is trolling if you haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## Natey (May 28, 2005)

their just naturally weak......


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

kamego said:


> I don't get the chance to goto many WNBA games but I do catch probally 5 DePaul Girls games a year since they play on campus. It's a lot of fun.


My grandfather and I get season tickets to the UConn Women's basketball every year as well. Though UConn did have a disappointing season this year it was still fun to watch for the most part. 

We have a WNBA team in Connecticut, I'm not sure where they play though. They dont play at the civic center in Hartford I know that much. I think they play down at the casino. Mohegan Sun Arena or something like that.


----------

